# A Teenage INTJ Looking for Insight



## Icaruscott2 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey I'm new to this forum but have came here for answers times before. I've taken many personality tests throughout my adolescence (im now 18 almost) and have always resulted with INTJ. After reading posts of other intjs on here im positive this is what I am. And first off id like to say that I'm ashamed in you other intjs that lack strong intimate relationships. I am often adorned by girls my age ( most likely to my deviance that keeps me from boredom ) and currently am in a healthy relationship. 

But i do have a question, i have read that many intjs smoke alot of marijuana in their teenage years, as do i. I feel its becoming unhealthy and i wish to stop but i have an inner struggle with successfully stopping and am asking for advice. 

Tell me about your own experiences. Or even post something that has almost no relevance to this at all. 

:laughing:


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

Pot ftw....


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

If you are an INTJ (which is questionable though not impossible based on your post) then I would say that you are an unhealthy INTJ. I hate using such terms because they can be offensive, but more importantly because they are imprecise and muddled. However in this case I believe "unhealthy" might be the best characterization given the limited information I have on you. INTJs are prone to indulging in mindless sensory stimuli when under great stress, still this is only when things are going VERY badly for the INTJ in question. As for your comment about women, most INTJs are single because they are unable to find anyone that appeals to them, and unwilling to engage in casual dating or let down their defenses for just anyone.

The inner struggle with marijuana, while not itself common to all INTJs, is part of the more common problem of the sensually indulgent unhealthy INTJ that I was mentioning above. My suggestion would be to look inside to why you allow yourself to do this, and if this is really the person you want to be. Examine the underlying root causes of your desire for these activities; is it the sensation itself, or does it serve as a mere diversion from a more serious problem(s) in your life. Also think back to the last time you indulged in this and then examine what specifically it is that led you to partake in this activity. Then take preventative measures to reduce those circumstances from reoccurring. It is absolutely possible to stop, but you really have to want to. 

Good luck, and I think you are right to try and stop. There is no sense in dulling that intellect of yours.


----------



## Thorndrop (Jan 6, 2010)

The idea of doing any sort of mind-altering substance scares the heck out of me. I hate the thought of losing my inhibitions. I need to feel in control of myself all the time. And yes, I'm also dateless. Permenantly.


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

This proves to me that INTJ's are social capable. LOL
Yes girls, girls and girls everywhere, impressed by the intellect. We can be charming, i agree; and i'm in a relationship too so there you go.
Btw. do you play any sports?
About the drugs, yes you might be looking for Se experience. Do you experiment with sensory or extrasensory? I have a theory that high Fi INTJ's feel unchallenged and unbeatable in the world. Since INTJ's logic is solid, and interpersonal relationships use to fail; INTJ's have a tendency to feel overwhelmed by social gatherings. But when the INTJ masters this realms it feels like it has already desciphered the world. Still it feels physically uncapable.
So when it is boring the INTJ starts paying attention to the self and surroundings. It finds out there are identifyable different ways of perceiving and judging and starts to subconsciously desire to have this kind of ultimate perception that helps him to protect itself from the unconsciouss Se.
When trying drugs, the INTJ becomes submerged in Se. Which powerfully increases Ni perception. The INTJ finds this to be a quick way to get to the ultimate perception and strives to find utility of these perceptive aspects.
As a being that desires everything to be useful and efortless, the INTJ' whishes for itself to finally understand those aspects he is unfamiliar with, and that seem to increase its talents. 
It is interesting but dangerous, so it's highly recomended to focus on other ways to change perception. I practice kundalini yoga and this works for me. But any kind of meditation, will work.


----------



## Icaruscott2 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. It seems to be in my best interest to stop smoking alot, and maybe just splurge once in awhile at a party. It seems to me that some are skeptical of my INTJ label, but in my response i think its because ive noticed my intj flaws earlier on and have had the courage to better myself and be a little more social and seem nice enough, but in reality, we INTJ's have no soul. Only a brain. :mellow:


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

An overindulgence in pot means that you are okay (or want to be okay) with being really, really bored. People who are baked don't really care that they are bored (and boring) all the time. This is an overgeneralization, though, because I don't know to what extent you use pot.

If you genuinely want to distance yourself from pot, well, make your life more interesting, then. Pick up one or three new hobbies, develop a few new skills, whatever...


----------



## lxm5134 (Nov 8, 2010)

I am an INTJ and i smoke everyday. I will smoke and then sit and think about certain theories or scientific laws. I am 18 and male. When im with friends (i only have really close friends) and we smoke i get extremely silly and start acting ridiculous. That is how i generally use marijuana and i love it. I dont feel it takes away from being a true INTJ. Do what makes you happy as long as it doesnt disable you from being unhappy.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I work with a male INTJ, hes about 23, and he smokes pretty regularly from what he says.


----------



## WikiAddict (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm 19, smoke bud everyday, have tried a few other things on rare occasions as well I won't mention. In the end I love the green, when I do smoke I prefer it to be when I'm alone most of the time. A nice chill night smoking and relaxing put on some music, hop on the PC browse various things, find a good movie later tasty beverage in hand, and of course munchies at the ready is a fine way for this INTJ to spend his time.

Maybe a little to much time.. oh well. :laughing:


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

I have never tried drugs I do not like the idea of losing any sort of control. My husband an INTP did drugs in high school. He ditched all his friends and quit cold turkey and he did more than pot. He says getting away from the places and people you do drugs with makes all the difference.


----------



## Matthewmt (Nov 20, 2010)

I've had a similar problems with marijuana use. What has worked for me:
Promising a close friend/parents i will quit. (best)
Doing psychedelic drugs. (works for me dont know about others)
Getting arrested for selling ecstasy (EXTREMELY effective haha wouldn't recommend this approach however got some bad consequences)

By the way I was never a drug dealer my friend was. I got arrested because i was with him when he sold to a narc at a certain music festival. Everyone does at least one stupid thing sophomore year though.


----------



## Matthewmt (Nov 20, 2010)

By the way I know it may seem hard to hang out with your friends that all smoke when you quit. it's hard for about a week and then its better then being high. You get to laugh at how stupid they are when they get really blown.


----------



## Cannabliss (Oct 20, 2010)

I've pretty much centered my life around smoking. Pretty much sticking to the wake 'n' bake philosophy for a couple of years now. 

Can't say i get much done. And my allready low need to go outside the house gets diminished.

What i can tell you is that if you go around stoned all the time, it becomes the new default and soberdom becomes (in lack of a better word) torture.

That doesn't mean i can't notice the high, i'm just so used to it, it feels more like i need it for my mind and senses to work properly.

As for INTJ generals: i think we start using drugs mainly 'cus of a lack of mental and physical stimulation.


----------

